# What is the best plow set up for 2000 Tacoma?



## bstout

I have a 2000 Tacoma 4X4 with a standard transmission and a 6 cyl. Is anyone else plowing with one of these vehicles? Seems all that's available for these trucks is plastic blades. Anyone have a truck like this with a steel blade on it? I can't believe how head strong the dealers are about selling plastic blades. The thing that rubs me wrong is they're not selling for plastic prices. I'd like a steel blade on my Tacoma. All dealers say no way!


----------



## festerw

I can assure you that the Lexan blades on the Snoway's are plenty strong enough to take some brutal hits and will work just as well as a steel blade maybe better with the downpressure.


----------



## basher

Why do you want a steel blade? Heavier, rusts, will not slide snow as well as polycarbonates.
Plastics are Superior to steel in many ways, why shouldn't it be priced accordingly?


----------



## bstout

Now I understand. No one on this site has a metal blade on their Tacoma. That's all I was asking. 

Does anyone have a link to a plow site where they have guys using metal blades on their Tacoma.


----------



## basher

Check the manufacturer's sites, the links are at the top of the page. Somebody might make a steel moldboard, Meyer perhaps.


----------



## Flipper

I have a Fisher LD on my Tacoma.

You will hear all this stuff abour federal regs etc but IMO Fisher did a diservice to the small truck industry when they stopped making the LD mounts. My Tacoma is an extra cab with the V6 and it handles the plow fine. I also know of a crew cab Tacoma with and LD.

My next small truck blade will be the new Meyer setup. I am researching now putting a Diamond 7ft trip edge blade on the Meyer setup. Only about 50lbs difference.


----------



## itsgottobegreen

I had a 6.8 LD fisher on a tacoma. Its now currently on a ford ranger. But will be back on a tacoma soon enough. I really would stay away from snoways at all costs.


----------



## Philbilly2

what are you gunna plow with this Tacoma? not commerically are you?


----------



## Flipper

My two Toyotas do 74 driveways and 3 private roads. The F550 does just lots and occassionally does the roads. The Toyotas make 2-3 times per hour (gross) what the big truck does and combined they use less fuel then the 550.

So yeah, I do commercial plowing with them. Each piece of equipment has its niche. I get into drives with the Toyota where full size trucks can't even enter.


----------



## Philbilly2

woah, easy guy, I was wondering if you are going to be plowing lots with it or not. I'm saying, there are to many things to hit while plowing commerically to have a plastic blade. Espessially if you have a person who dosen't own the truck and blade driving. But, I needed to find out what you were going to be plowing before I made a post so I could give you accrate feedback. I wasn't ripping on you or your equipment. I was simpliy asking a honest question. I think western makes a plow that will fit that truck. use the quickmatch system if you haven't already. I know I have seen a steel blade on small trucks, just cant remeber what trucks I've seen them on.


----------



## basher

Philbilly2;406222 said:


> there are to many things to hit while plowing commerically to have a plastic blade.QUOTE]
> 
> Depends on the plastic, Polycarbonate have the same tensile yield has steel. I've carried poly for 12 years with-out damage. I know of a number of tacos carrying plastic (snoway) plowing commercially with great success. The prejudice against poly blades is just that
> "fear based on a lack of knowledge"


----------



## Philbilly2

Fisher. That's who it is. They make a steel blade for a tacoma


----------



## Flipper

Not anymore.

If would probably be best to read the posts before responding.


----------



## bstout

Okay, I feel like I might be getting somewhere here. The Tacoma's can handle a Fisher LD version without any trouble. I believe that. So now I'm going to have to put my nose to the ground looking for a used Fisher LD that will fit a 2000 Tacoma and have someone who isn't authorized install it for me. Regulation is really good for business isn't it! 

Help me out here guys. What year Toyota Tacoma mounts for the LD will fit my 2000. I think I read somewhere that from 1995 until 2004 were all the same for taco's. Is this true? Where's the best place to hunt for a used Fisher LD? The local junkyard? 

I dunno!


----------



## Flipper

95-02

Universal Welding in Oakville CT still has the Tacoma mounts. They are easy to install. The is a complete Fisher LD for a Tacoma on ebay right now. Probably a drive for you though.


----------



## bstout

Wow! That is a clean looking blade on the bay. You're correct though. Too long of a drive for me. That's what I'm looking for. I have the money burning a hole in my pocket but no product. 

I can say this to all of the dealers out there. You better get the regulations changed back to the way they were or you're going to lose a lot of money. People won't be pressured into buying anything they don't want. 

I'd rather have a good used one than a lousy new one!


----------



## YardMedic

Shipping of a LD shouldn't be too bad, as they're lighter than the larger ones. Sandblasted, painted, hoses replaced, fluids changed out... it's a new blade anyway!

Good luck


~Kevin


----------



## bstout

I just called every Fisher dealer in Wisconsin. None of them have any used LD blades. 

This isn't going to be any easy task but I'm not in any hurry. I'll have to stumble onto one by happenstance. This usually occurs as soon as I quit trying.

Maybe an add in the local paper. This isn't big Fisher country. I see a lot of Westerns around. What is the Western Equivalent to the Fisher LD and is it as good? 

Anyone know?


----------



## festerw

bstout;406647 said:


> I just called every Fisher dealer in Wisconsin. None of them have any used LD blades.
> 
> This isn't going to be any easy task but I'm not in any hurry. I'll have to stumble onto one by happenstance. This usually occurs as soon as I quit trying.
> 
> Maybe an add in the local paper. This isn't big Fisher country. I see a lot of Westerns around. What is the Western Equivalent to the Fisher LD and is it as good?
> 
> Anyone know?


Western LSX


----------



## bstout

Thank you festerw!


----------



## basher

Try Storks, they have lots of used stuff, prices are fair. It'll cost a little more with shipping but if you got to have itpayup

http://www.storksauto.com/plows/default.php


----------



## Philbilly2

Flipper;406548 said:


> Not anymore.
> 
> If would probably be best to read the posts before responding.


You just said you found one on ebay for a tacoma. Just trying to help man. No need to jump me.


----------



## bstout

Storks doesn't have any Fisher LD or Western LSX blades either. What a shame. The guy on ebay won't ship. 

I'll keep looking. One will turn up. It seems it's either feast or famine. Either I can't find a given device or five of them show up at once. Not much in between.


----------



## festerw

bstout;406900 said:


> Storks doesn't have any Fisher LD or Western LSX blades either. What a shame. The guy on ebay won't ship.
> 
> I'll keep looking. One will turn up. It seems it's either feast or famine. Either I can't find a given device or five of them show up at once. Not much in between.


I forgot about the Blizzard blades, they offer a 6'8" and 7'2" blades for the Tacoma. If I didn't have a Snoway the Blizzard would probably be the next choice. You shouldn't have a problem finding a new Blizzard.


----------



## Yaz

Philbilly2;406728 said:


> You just said you found one on ebay for a tacoma. Just trying to help man. No need to jump me.


You guys crack me up...xysport

Filpper said.... *If would* most likely thinking.. If I were you
Sometimes words written down just come out meaner than they are meant.

Philbilly2 what's with the name calling? :realmad:

Looks like someone got up on the wrong side of the bed this morning  I know you both are nice guys trying help this guy find a plow. Can't we all just get along!


----------



## bstout

I'm going to try this again. I just spent 30 minutes typing a post and it got dumped. I was logged in and everything looked correct but no post. 

It is my understanding that Douglas Dynamics owns Western, Fisher and Blizzard. After checking Blizzard's website I see their metal blades are not any heavier than the plastic blades that other companies offer. I want that weight!

I'm still looking for a Fisher LD and the mount for a Tacoma. New or used. I'll get it installed one way or another. 

This is a brief summary of my previous post. I hope it doesn't get wiped!


----------



## bstout

I located a used Fisher LD with the Minute Mount 2 mount. I can't get the guy to settle on a price yet but I think I'll end up with it. 

Does a person need any kind of special tools or lifts to install the mount. I'm guessing I'll have to drill some holes in the frame of my Tacoma. This will be my first time installing a blade. I'm mechanically inclined in general I just don't know what to expect.

I've never looked at anything like this before in detail. I will say this I won't rig anything.

I love to overkill any project.

How about some hints on what to expect?


----------



## Flipper

The Tacoma mount is a no drill mount. The mount bolts to the tow hook points and clamps behind that. You will need new towhook bolts if he does not have them get good grade 8 metric bolts, don't reuse the Toyota bolts! I always chase threads on truck frames. The rest of the bolts are SAE 3/8" and 1/2", so missing hardware can be found easy enough. 

The wiring is pretty straighforward if you download the instructions off of Fishers website.


----------



## bstout

Thank you. This the kind of information I was hoping for. It isn't rocket science even though some of the installation places would like for everyone to think that. 

I use case hardened bolts almost exclusively for just about everything. I'm very adept at installing wiring into vehicles. 

I used to do squad car change outs where you remove the gum balls, the two way radio and the shotgun and install them into the new squad. I know how to wire vehicles. Getting a wire through the firewall won't be an issue.


----------



## MJay

See if Western still has the 6 1/2 foot steel blade. I have a brand new Unimount for Tacoma, check out the used equipment forum.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=36195


----------

